# Struggles and Support > Frustration and Struggles >  >  Death to Holiday Presents

## kc1895

Does anybody dread giving or receiving gifts for the holidays?  It seems like a lot of people have given up on their expectations for presents and dealing away with giving gifts all together.  Some people might've had a bad experience where they poured their heart and money into buying something for somebody, only to receive a pair of socks in return or an ungrateful comment.  They say "its the thought that counts", but apparently some people have given it more thought than others.

I have never been much of a Christmas shopper, like many of you I hate crowds and try to avoid them at all costs.  But recently, my workplace is doing "Secret Santas" so I was forced to go through the list of my "victim's" likes and hobbies to pick out some funny gifts.  Last weekend was the worst shopping nightmare in a long time.  I spent so many hours browsing the aisles over and over to not find what I wanted and not getting any ideas, that I was able to memorize where everything was.  The screaming children and people with carts in the way or telling me to get out of their way was too much of a people overload, as I almost had a panic attack before leaving the store empty handed after the whole day.  Some people asked me, how was my weekend?  It fucking sucked.  I swear I will never go shopping again.  I'll give everybody lots of money next time.

Despite my shitty experience, I was able to capture some generic gifts for a gift exchange party, which was well thought-out in my opinion.  Obviously, some people did not put as much thought into it as I did.  All I got was blank rims of paper that was wrapped.  They were heavy, and they were blank.  Nope, not books.

After these experiences, I think I will curtail my expectations a bit and join the bandwagon of gift burning with Panda.   :Panda:   Call me a humbug, but my sensitivities has been brought out recently and I might be taking things a little too personally.  I no longer want to partake in such gifting drama.

----------


## Denise

Well, there is a 96% chance I will be spending Christmas alone and not receiving gifts from Anybody.

----------


## kc1895

I would like to send you a gift if you don't mind giving me an address  ::D:

----------


## Denise

> I would like to send you a gift if you don't mind giving me an address



Really? 0_-

----------


## kc1895

Of course, because you deserve one.  ::):

----------


## WineKitty

I am only giving out a very few.  I hate when people at work do cards or gifts, since there are just too many people there to give EVERYONE a card.

----------


## WintersTale

I was thinking over this earlier today, because there is not a single thing that I want (or at least is within my price range, wouldn't mind getting a korg synth!)

I have so much "stuff" already, that I don't really need anything new. Other than a girlfriend, peace on earth, stuff like that.

But I can't say I experience shopping nightmares anymore. I do my shopping on amazon.

----------


## WineKitty

I have exactly two gifts for me under the tree and that is 2 more than I probably need.  Not really expecting anything more than cards and I am fine with that.  I am debating whether or not to give cards out at work.  But I would have to get about 40 of them, cant leave anyone out....that is how the politics of work go.  Sounds tiring just to think about it, not to mention expensive.

----------


## kc1895

Shopping online is much easier for sure!  I'll have to shop online ahead of time next time.

I think Denise will be 100% sure to receive a gift for Christmas.   :Celebrate: 

Its the thought that counts right?

----------


## Trendsetter

If I wanted to give someone something very cheap but very enjoyable, I'd give them a dozen candy canes that I can spend just a dollar on.

----------


## L

I get something small for mum, dad and my brother - nothing costly 

Then something for my boyfriend 

I don't care about getting them though

----------


## JustAShadow

I love giving gifts, but it's finding the right ones that can be very stressful.  And I don't like giving gift cards to close family - too impersonal, imo.   

Now it's getting down to crunch time!    ::(:

----------


## Denise

Hey KC, was it you who sent me this present? From Leslee and Claire?  :Tongue:

----------


## Antidote

I loathe giving and receiving gifts. I don't like the surprise element (makes me anxious), and I don't like feeling obligated, or like others feel obligated to give me something. I also don't like most gifts. lol. This whole trend is for children and it should stay for children. Don't like cards either.

----------


## Chantellabella

I have completely ignored the holiday season this year. No tree. No decorations. No gifts for my kids or grandkids. I told them I needed to take this Christmas off and I figured they would get gifts from their dad. Now if I could only stop those little reindeer antlers on cars it would be great. Everyday I see at least 3. I'm not lying. What gives? I'll be cheerier next year. But you know what? This is the happiest I've been during the holiday season since my kids moved out on their own. No expectations. No build up. My kids and grandkids will come over the Sunday after Christmas just for dinner. I know that sounds like being a Scrooge, but I needed to take care of me this year and that meant, ignoring the whole thing.

----------


## Frogger

> Ideally, no gift should be given by obligation, it loses the essence of what makes gifting special. In that regard, I _love_ the exchange up above.



Good post man. I have to agree with this.

----------

